# ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment Exam Working!



## cpc2013

Yes!!


----------



## EmilyLitella

Yes.  And I am happy to say that my results from the exam taken on 10/4 before the system crashed are still there!


----------



## dlharris

*I Passed It!!!!!*

Yes it is up and running well!!!  I took the ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment today and passed it!!!!!   So very happy!!!!
I took the online AAPC ICD-10-CM General Code Set online class and I thought it was awesome; then I also paid for the Practice Test; and then I took the real assessment today.
I really like taking the online courses thru AAPC.


----------



## cpc2013

Congrats to both EmilyLitella and dlharris!!!!
Sounds like you both took this very seriously, worked very hard and accomplished your goals on your own time! I too have to commend the AAPC program for outlining a great structure for coders to follow to meet all expectations to accomplish the positive end results of an ICD-10-CM recertification!


----------



## jodismith

The excitement is contagious!  I am ordering the practice test when I renew my membership this coming month.  I was nervous about the test at first but now I am just plain excited!


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com

I took it this past Sat and passed as well.  I am so glad to have it over with.  It's really not that hard at all.  I had almost an hour and a half left when I was finished and I got 94%.  The one thing I don't like is that you don't get to see what you missed and the correct answers.  Oh well, just glad it's over!!


----------



## jamaica

*Icd-10*

When taking the ICD-10 test; are you using an actual ICD-10 coding book? I hear the test is online and is open book. I have been reading where some have already taken the ICD-10 test!
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde

You will need an ICD-10 CM code book.


----------



## jamaica

*Icd-10 boot camp or online training/help*

CONTIPLATING ON ATTENDING THE AAPC ICD-10 2 DAY BOOT CAMP. FEEL I NEED A MORE HANDS ON BEFORE TAKING THE ICD-10 TEST. HAS ANYONE ATTENDED THE BOOT CAMP? ALSO, IS THE OFFICIAL ICD-10 BOOK AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE OR ARE THE ICD-10 BOOKS A DRAFT? OR WILL I BE FINE GOING W/ THE ONLINE TRAINING???????? THE ICD-10 PROFICIENCY ASSESSMENT TEST - ARE YOU ONLY TESTED ON THE GENERAL ICD-10 CODE SET OR BOTH THE GENERAL AND SPECIALITY CODE SET. I ONLY WANT TO STUDY WHAT I AM ACTUALLY BEING TESTED ON


----------



## AlaskanCoder

Took the assessment exam in just over 1 1/2 hours and got a 97%.  It is all coding, so of course one would need an ICD-10-CM code book, just as you need an ICD-9-CM code book to code ICD-9.  I recommend reading the guidelines before taking the assessment exam to be sure you understanding the conventions and when to code symptoms, what is the first listed diagnosis, etc. If you truly understand how to code ICD-9-CM and you read and understand the guidelines for ICD-10-CM, you will understand and pass the assessment.  ICD-10-CM is NOT the terrifying onus so many people have been trying to scare us with.  It is just like coding ICD-9-CM but different.  There are only a couple new conventions and more combination codes.  This is good, we don't have to worry as much about when to "code first" and "code additional", etc.  Take a look at the diabetic retinopathy codes, for example.  I love ICD-10-CM~


----------



## rsheets

If it is working, AAPC should remove this note at the bottom on this webpage:   http://aapc.com/ICD-10/ICD-10-Proficiency-Assessment.aspx

Note: We are experiencing technical difficulties with the proficiency assessment. We have been working hard at determining what the root cause of the problem is while working quickly to resolve it. Please check the website and your email for further updates. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you.

The website still says they are working on it...and I haven't received an email, either!

Better communication would be appreciated!


----------



## mitchellde

rsheets said:


> If it is working, AAPC should remove this note at the bottom on this webpage:   http://aapc.com/ICD-10/ICD-10-Proficiency-Assessment.aspx
> 
> Note: We are experiencing technical difficulties with the proficiency assessment. We have been working hard at determining what the root cause of the problem is while working quickly to resolve it. Please check the website and your email for further updates. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you.
> 
> The website still says they are working on it...and I haven't received an email, either!
> 
> Better communication would be appreciated!



Did you send them an e-mail inquery asking for information?... sometimes you need to initiate the conversation.


----------



## rsheets

mitchellde said:


> Did you send them an e-mail inquery asking for information?... sometimes you need to initiate the conversation.



"Initiate-The-Conversation" is my middle name, LOL!

Yes, I did send them an email, probably 10 days ago.  No response.  By the way, I've maintained websites myself, and it is just one of the things you have to think about when you do anything in a business.  You have to ask yourself, "How does this change (like a problem being solved, or a new product, or a new rule, etc.) need to be represented on the website?  It is not rocket science! 

I suspect they really don't want lots of traffic yet.  Otherwise they would have removed the note.


----------



## jodismith

I went ahead and purchased the practice assessment - what a great tool!  Just curious though - how many 'cases' are we supposed to have?  It states that when you finish all questions within a case, click the back link to move to a different case; however, I only have Case 1.  I wasn't sure if that is all that is available right now or if I need to make a phone call...

Also, I definitely recommend using your paper book when testing.  I tried using the AAPC coder and a different encoder but much preferred the actual book as the code specific guidelines are easier to follow.


----------



## RadCoder06

*Practice Assessment*

I only had 1 case also.


----------



## co144772

Just curious is the test multiple choice??


----------



## ppt

So the assessment is the actual exam?  I heard the exam is not out til 2014.  

thank you.


----------



## StieNdan

Yeah, I'm curious too. Is the test multiple choice??


----------



## justg@nycap.rr.com

i attended a Boot Camp this past weekend. Boot Camp is the right name for it!! Every Chapter in the ICD-10 book is addressed. The Workbook (that can be ordered from AAPC separately from the Boot Camp) is invaluable. I plan to take some time to review the material, so it is locked in, then take the assessment. Good Luck!!
Recommendation: Check to see if a Chapter in your area is hosting a Boot Camp - saves money.


----------



## justg@nycap.rr.com

yes, it is multiple choice.


----------



## Diane Welsh

What year ICD-10-CM book did you use?  I'm still waiting for a response to my question to AAPC - is the test based on the 2013 or 2014 draft code set?


----------



## LCR CPC

According to the exam instructions, "Please be sure you have at minimum an ICD-10-CM book (preferably 2013 edition or later)."  It then goes on to say you may also use other printed reference materials.


----------



## honguy

I just passed my exam with not so high grade, but I'm happy  I got 87% with less than 2 hours. Good luck to all of you who plan to take it soon


----------



## dyates

I passed I-10 too!


----------



## Daisy1711

I do not work in the field because it's hard to find a job since majority require experience..I hope I can pass it to just maintain my cpc-a certificate. I hate to lose it over this mandatory test which for ahima people is not required only ceu credits. Sure people talk about passing the exam but it's different struggle for ones who are not in the field.


----------



## LCR CPC

Daisy1711, I'm not really in the field either; familiarity with coding is only a very small piece of what I do from day to day.  I thought about letting my certification lapse but decided I worked too hard for it.  So I took AAPC's online course and I kept reading and re-reading the workbook and guidelines and I took the practice exam.  I took the proficiency exam over the weekend.  I almost didn't, and as soon as I clicked the final button to begin the exam I thought "What have I done?  I'm not ready!"  But I was already committed and so I plunged in.   They say every exam is different.  For me the most difficult question was the very first one which wasn't encouraging at all!  But as I got into it the time passed quickly.  I wrote down the numbers of the questions I wanted to come back to, and I talked to myself out loud all the way through the test.  Luckily no one was around to hear me or they would have thought I was crazy, but the "conversation" really did help.   In the end I passed, with a little room to spare.  Not as high a score as I would have liked and I have seen some post, but you know what.  I'm fine with that.  So you can do this.


----------



## jbarnard54

does anyone know when they will be change the ICD-9 certification  test to ICD-10??


----------



## rsheets

*AAPC Certification Exams  & ICD-10*



jbarnard54 said:


> does anyone know when they will be change the ICD-9 certification  test to ICD-10??


I just wrote AAPC yesterday, Dec. 10, 2013,  to find this out...

Here is the reply from Ryan Moser, Customer Service Rep at AAPC: "ICD-10 will not be on any AAPC certification exam until 01/01/2015."


----------



## KARENHENRY12@YAHOO.COM

*Passed ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment*

*I'm super excited that I just passed the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment.  The most bizarre thing happened however.  After completing all 75 questions with an hour left to spare, I clicked on grade, to score it and the computer server crashed!!!  I was devistated, nervous, and any other emotion that could possibly apply!  Thankfully I'd written down my answers and an AAPC rep was able to grade my test manually.  I called and was given an email address to submit my answers and was informed of my results within the hour.  *

Karen L. Henry MHA, BS, CPC


----------



## KARENHENRY12@YAHOO.COM

LCR CPC said:


> Daisy1711, I'm not really in the field either; familiarity with coding is only a very small piece of what I do from day to day.  I thought about letting my certification lapse but decided I worked too hard for it.  So I took AAPC's online course and I kept reading and re-reading the workbook and guidelines and I took the practice exam.  I took the proficiency exam over the weekend.  I almost didn't, and as soon as I clicked the final button to begin the exam I thought "What have I done?  I'm not ready!"  But I was already committed and so I plunged in.   They say every exam is different.  For me the most difficult question was the very first one which wasn't encouraging at all!  But as I got into it the time passed quickly.  I wrote down the numbers of the questions I wanted to come back to, and I talked to myself out loud all the way through the test.  Luckily no one was around to hear me or they would have thought I was crazy, but the "conversation" really did help.   In the end I passed, with a little room to spare.  Not as high a score as I would have liked and I have seen some post, but you know what.  I'm fine with that.  So you can do this.


*Congrats!!!  Thanks so much for this encouraging post! *
*
Karen L. Henry MHA, BS, CPC*


----------



## k.ganesh.852@gmail.com

*ICD-10-CM proficiency assessment test without cpc*

Hi,

Most of my friends are non-certified, can they take the ICD-10-CM proficiency assessment test without any CPC certification.

Regards,
Ganesh Kumar, CPC.


----------



## bbarney

*I-10 Exam crash*

I took my I-10 test today and when I clicked grade it logged me out so I don't know what I got or if it even saved my scores. Any ideas?


----------



## fake

bbarney - if you could please respond to daniel.dewitt@aapc.com with your AAPC member number and full name we can look into this further.

Have a great day.


----------



## ginger10

*Passed!!*

I decided today to go ahead and try the Proficiency Assessment.  I passed with a 95!!  I do wish we could see which questions we missed, so we could learn from the mistakes. 

The questions were very straightforward, no trickery.  Strictly coding!


----------



## kahakai7

*proficiency test*

I haven't heard anyone say anything about the test including ICD-10-PCS info, do we need that book as well for the test


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com

*I Passed the ICD 10 Proficiency Assessment yayyy*

I took my exam during the ice storm today in georgia we lost power while I was taking it.  I pulled out my battery operated lantern and PASSED with 89%.  I'm very proud of myself even during a storm something great can come out of it.  Best wishes to all future takers!


----------



## mitchellde

kahakai7 said:


> I haven't heard anyone say anything about the test including ICD-10-PCS info, do we need that book as well for the test



The AAPC has stated that there will be no questions on PCS codes.  I took the exam and the only questions were diagnosis no PCS questions at all.


----------



## LLynn29

shenell333@yahoo.com said:


> I took my exam during the ice storm today in georgia we lost power while I was taking it.  I pulled out my battery operated lantern and PASSED with 89%.  I'm very proud of myself even during a storm something great can come out of it.  Best wishes to all future takers!



That is awesome!  It's a good feeling to pass.  You made something good out of a bad situation.


----------



## kahakai7

Thank you Debra


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com

gingersnap29 said:


> That is awesome!  It's a good feeling to pass.  You made something good out of a bad situation.



Yes it did. Thanks!


----------



## SLB1025

*I Passed!!!*

Just wanted to say that I took the I-10 assessment and passed with a 93%! I'm so happy and thankful that it's over with. Now I can focus on other things. It's coding based so make sure you have an ICD-10 book handy.

Good luck to those that have yet to take it!


----------



## LLynn29

SLB1025 said:


> Just wanted to say that I took the I-10 assessment and passed with a 93%! I'm so happy and thankful that it's over with. Now I can focus on other things. It's coding based so make sure you have an ICD-10 book handy.
> 
> Good luck to those that have yet to take it!



Congrats to you.  It's a great feeling to pass


----------



## kmayes

I am certified and after I took and passed the CPB I told myself NO MORE exams!  Too stressful for me.  Oh yeah wait ..I have to take the ICD-10 assessment.  
Took the 2 day AAPC ICD-10 Boot Camp (which I highly recommend - instructor was AWESOME) took a few more days to re-read guidelines.  Took the assessment and PASSED!  Whewwwww...   
Took the assessment with time left to spare.


----------



## cgbar

Just a word of encouragement to those that are _dreading_ the exam....it is *NOT* the beast we believe it to be! 

Read your ICD-10 Guidelines, Coding Conventions, and the rest shall take care of itself! 

Take your time with the exam, follow the steps for coding, i.e. Alpha index then Tabular, and check for _Excludes_ notes. You can eliminate some answers for the questions based purely on laterality of the body part as stated in the question.

I took the exam at the end of January and passed with a 96%. I still am carrying my "A"...but only for another week (stealth gloat!) 

Best to you,
Glenn


----------



## akj

Has anyone studied for ICD10 through AHIMA's distance learning and then taken AAPC's timed assessment?  If so, do you feel AHIMA's course properly prepared you for the exam?


----------



## Bobbi9698

akcpccpbcpma said:


> Took the assessment exam in just over 1 1/2 hours and got a 97%.  It is all coding, so of course one would need an ICD-10-CM code book, just as you need an ICD-9-CM code book to code ICD-9.  I recommend reading the guidelines before taking the assessment exam to be sure you understanding the conventions and when to code symptoms, what is the first listed diagnosis, etc. If you truly understand how to code ICD-9-CM and you read and understand the guidelines for ICD-10-CM, you will understand and pass the assessment.  ICD-10-CM is NOT the terrifying onus so many people have been trying to scare us with.  It is just like coding ICD-9-CM but different.  There are only a couple new conventions and more combination codes.  This is good, we don't have to worry as much about when to "code first" and "code additional", etc.  Take a look at the diabetic retinopathy codes, for example.  I love ICD-10-CM~



Where is it?


----------



## lsmft

*take ICD-10 proficiency exam with encoder*

Has anyone taken the proficiency test with the aid of an encoder? I am just curious as I prepare to take it.


----------



## lorrpb

I may have used an encoder for parts of it, to quickly look up code descriptions. But you still have to know the ICD-10 guidelines and conventions.


----------



## dmcknight

i am trying to find where to find the ICD 10 Proficiency Assessment test on the AAPC and i cannot find it to purchase can someone help me


----------



## lorrpb

https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/icd-10-proficiency-assessment.aspx
ICD10>Coder>Step 5


----------



## toth_aa

I have paid for the test now where do I go to actually take it? Please?


----------



## connieroedel

After you pay the $60 fee, how do you access the test? I have looked everywhere


----------



## cmc6515@msn.com

*ICD-10 Assessment results*

I took the test over a week ago and have not seen a grade yet.  Is there a certain area to look?


----------



## lgilmore1

Is icd 10 procedures on the test or is it just the icd diagnosis codes?


----------



## Marya.1776@yahoo.com

*AAPC Exam Malfunction*

Please be aware to print EVERY screen for exam. I took my ICD10 exam today and encountered the following:

1. After question 75 there appeared two more questions (76&77) in multiple pt. sizes and fonts. 

2. At completion of exam, pressed orange Submit or Grade button - bottom center, confirmed YES at next text box prompt to submit exam/save exam (small box in the middle of screen) and immediately was sent to AAPC login site, no grade issued.

3. AAPC indicated no record of my logging in, accepting responsibility to take exam and taking exam.  3.5 hours down the drain. 

What a disappointing customer experience for a national certification. 

My lesson  PRINT SCREEN EVERY PAGE just in case the next iteration of the test has some similar questions and has technical issues.

Very frustrated in Upstate NY.


----------



## larisavlada

How to register for ICD-10 exam trough AAPC ,please someone sent me a link.Thanks


----------



## pdaniels

*still waiting for the results of my assessment exam*

I have taken the assessment exam today and i'm now at the 40 minutes mark waiting for the results.  How long does it normally take to get the results back?  I'm not at home, and can't leave the computer open to the web site until it finally shows me the pass/fail.


----------



## moniquehipp

*Definitions*

Hello-question to those of you that have already taken the Assessment. Are there a lot of definition questions-should I waste time making a definitions list to have them all in one place for easy access or no? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## respinoza10

*Proficiency Assessment Exam*

I've completed the  ICD-10 General Code Training online thru AAPC. Where do you go to take the exam? I'm unable to find it or a link for it.


----------



## rgski

*Timed proficiency test*

Does anyone know if we are aloud to print the timed proficiency test? I find it easier from paper than computer screen.  

Thanks so much


----------



## CodingKing

rgski said:


> Does anyone know if we are aloud to print the timed proficiency test? I find it easier from paper than computer screen.
> 
> Thanks so much



I'm pretty sure they disabled the print option.


----------



## cpleasanton1!

*Please help opening the ICD_10 proficiency assessment*

I am logged in but now what i do not see any way to open the course inorder to take the exam.


----------



## bgwoods

Has anyone taken the 2016 CPC exam! I ordered my books and don't know what to expect, can someone help!? 
Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing

bgwoods said:


> Has anyone taken the 2016 CPC exam! I ordered my books and don't know what to expect, can someone help!?
> Thanks!



Did you take the test in 2015? It's pretty much the same except the answers are converted into 2016 CPT and ICD-10.


----------

